# What is the real deal with Spectrum



## Scott9mm (Apr 5, 2015)

I've have had Spectrum (formerly Time Warner) cable for over 15 years and I'm on some old TV plan that's long discontinued. 

When I tried to add a sports package the customer service person said my Tivos (i.e. cable card and TA) would not work with the current (cheaper) Spectrum packages. That was a deal-breaker for me. BUT others here (Diane) posted that TiVo equipment will continue to work with new Spectrum plans (e.g. Silver). 

So: Does anybody really know what the deal is with Spectrum vs. TiVo equipment? Are some plans incompatible with current cable cards and tuning adaptors?


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

Scott9mm said:


> I've have had Spectrum (formerly Time Warner) cable for over 15 years and I'm on some old TV plan that's long discontinued.
> 
> When I tried to add a sports package the customer service person said my Tivos (i.e. cable card and TA) would not work with the current (cheaper) Spectrum packages. That was a deal-breaker for me. BUT others here (Diane) posted that TiVo equipment will continue to work with new Spectrum plans (e.g. Silver).
> 
> So: Does anybody really know what the deal is with Spectrum vs. TiVo equipment? Are some plans incompatible with current cable cards and tuning adaptors?


I have Spectrum Silver in Central Florida and my Edge works just fine with a cablecard and tuning adapter


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I can’t tell you what the real deal with Specturm is now because, happily, I haven’t had their cable service for almost two years now. But the real deal I saw was that they are the gang that can’t (or won’t bother to) shoot straight. It was always a. PITA to try to get a straight, accurate or consistent answer from them on any topic. Dealing with them on cable TV packages and prices made used car salesmen look really good. I’ve been happy with YouTube TV. I still use my TiVo to record OTA but that’s just a backup because YTTV has the local stations too.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have Spectrum Silver in Central Florida and my Edge works just fine with a cablecard and tuning adapter


Same. Except in PA and with 2 Bolts.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I only get basic basic channels and when I tried to add Internet they said I wouldn't be allowed to keep that because it was a Time Warner package they didn't offer. My phone company finally gave me a good deal on faster Internet.

But at least with the Roamio I only need a Cable Card, not a Tuning Adapter. I found this out when the Tuning Adapter malfunctioned. I don't know about the Edge because I can't disconnect the cable because of the way the man put it in. Meaning if anything happens and I'm told over the phone to bypass the tuning adapter, I can't.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Any plan that works with a Spectrum box will also work with a Tivo. Just ask for a cable card after the fact.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

Scott9mm said:


> When I tried to add a sports package the customer service person said my Tivos (i.e. cable card and TA) would not work with the current (cheaper) Spectrum packages. That was a deal-breaker for me.


I just had a similar conversation with Spectrum yesterday. I'm on a TWC legacy plan and wanted to change to a Spectrum plan. Not because it would be cheaper, but because it would give me 200/10 MB vs 25/2 MB for the same cost. Agent said I couldn't use a cablecard with the Spectrum plan. BUT... I have a Service Rate Card downloaded from Spectrum.net for my billing address (Cincinnati, OH) which specifically lists the cablecard as an option ($2/mo). So after an hour on the phone being transferred around, I hung up and filed an FCC complaint. I'll let you know if anything comes of it. Have you tried downloading a Service Rate Card from Spectrum.net for your billing address?


----------



## Scott9mm (Apr 5, 2015)

So much good info. Thanks!! Never heard of a service rate card before but I'm looking at mine now! Excellent data.

By the way, I installed a decent antenna and with a 4-tuner Roamio in my barn for OTA and planned to cut the cord on cable TV (which costs more than my electric bill). Then my sportsaholic stepson moved here (overall a good thing) but wants everything sports plus some other cable.

I think all this means that Spectrum will continue TiVo support as long as the invoices get paid with minimal new cost on their part. On the other hand we've seen many chief executives do stupid things on a whim.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

It’s likely there’s no TECHNICAL reason your new package won’t work.

The rep you talked to could be wrong or not know how to add/edit your account due to the CC.

Another possibility is that the bundle price of the new package requires a set top box. In that case you’d have to buy the package parts ala carte and pay more.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

cwoody222 said:


> It's likely there's no TECHNICAL reason your new package won't work.
> 
> The rep you talked to could be wrong or not know how to add/edit your account due to the CC.
> 
> Another possibility is that the bundle price of the new package requires a set top box. I'm that case you'd have to buy the package parts ala carte and pay more.


Whenever I got a bundle the required a box, I simply put that box in the back of my closet and got a cable card the next day. I once had to hang on to a Charter DVR which I never once plugged in or powered on for 3 years. If I had returned it, I would have lost my package. Just got to play their stupid games then get the card after the fact.


----------



## Scott9mm (Apr 5, 2015)

I suspect this is exactly the case. They show the set-top box as required and the customer service lady either didn't know cable cards would still work or she was just repeating the party line. On a couple occasions she put us on hole for several minutes to "research" my situation. I'll go with mdavej's assessment.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

When Spectrum did that to me (required a STB for a bundle) they were still going to charge me for the box to sit in my closet which negated the discount.

So I refused the box and lost the bundle.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CinciDVR said:


> I just had a similar conversation with Spectrum yesterday. I'm on a TWC legacy plan and wanted to change to a Spectrum plan. Not because it would be cheaper, but because it would give me 200/10 MB vs 25/2 MB for the same cost. Agent said I couldn't use a cablecard with the Spectrum plan. BUT... I have a Service Rate Card downloaded from Spectrum.net for my billing address (Cincinnati, OH) which specifically lists the cablecard as an option ($2/mo). So after an hour on the phone being transferred around, I hung up and filed an FCC complaint. I'll let you know if anything comes of it. Have you tried downloading a Service Rate Card from Spectrum.net for your billing address?


Let us know if your FCC complaint gets you anywhere (frankly I doubt it will). Can't you get a better internet deal from Fioptics or MetroNet in the Cincy area?

I cut the (TV) cable two years ago but was still being charged $75 by Spectrum for 100/10. Fortunately MetroNet built into our area last year and I'm now paying them $65 (including taxes, etc.) for 200/200 fiber. I'm wondering if MetroNet will ever build into the Cincy area since Fioptics is already there.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

dlfl said:


> Let us know if your FCC complaint gets you anywhere (frankly I doubt it will). Can't you get a better internet deal from Fioptics or MetroNet in the Cincy area?
> 
> I cut the (TV) cable two years ago but was still being charged $75 by Spectrum for 100/10. Fortunately MetroNet built into our area last year and I'm now paying them $65 (including taxes, etc.) for 200/200 fiber. I'm wondering if MetroNet will ever build into the Cincy area since Fioptics is already there.


I can confirm that a cablecard works on the Spectrum packages. My friend uses a TiVo and had a cablecard with Spectrum Silver and recently switched to Spectrum TV Choice and was able to keep using her TiVo.
As far as Fioptics goes, it's really hit or miss here in Cincy. I live in West Chester and my friend who lives a mile away does not have Fioptics and I do. In fact, they started in my neighborhood (around 400 houses) in 2017 and still have not finished the neighborhood. I'm convinced that the only reason I have Fioptics is that my neighbor works for Cincinnati Bell.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

dlfl said:


> Let us know if your FCC complaint gets you anywhere (frankly I doubt it will). Can't you get a better internet deal from Fioptics or MetroNet in the Cincy area?


What I'm hoping the FCC complaint does is to get someone knowledgeable to call me. The people I was speaking to on the phone were clearly national agents. I'm hoping my complaint gets someone from Cincinnati to call me.

I can get Fioptics at my house, though we have fiber to the neighborhood - not fiber to the home. So the max speed would top out at maybe 50 MB download, though that's not guaranteed. The biggest problem is that Fioptics TV does not support Tivo devices because it uses IP streams.



gkottner said:


> I can confirm that a cablecard works on the Spectrum packages. My friend uses a TiVo and had a cablecard with Spectrum Silver and recently switched to Spectrum TV Choice and was able to keep using her TiVo.


I have little doubt that a cablecard would work since it is currently working. The thing I fear is that the agent would setup my Spectrum plan and not include billing for a cablecard and then my current cablecard would be disassociated with my account.

I received an email from the FCC on Wednesday with a ticket # and saying that it had been served to my provider on Oct 5. It says that my provider must submit to the FCC a written response regarding the issue within 30 days. So my fingers are crossed that someone knowledgeable at Cincinnati Spectrum will be calling me soon.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

CinciDVR said:


> What I'm hoping the FCC complaint does is to get someone knowledgeable to call me. The people I was speaking to on the phone were clearly national agents. I'm hoping my complaint gets someone from Cincinnati to call me.
> ....
> I received an email from the FCC on Wednesday with a ticket # and saying that it had been served to my provider on Oct 5. It says that my provider must submit to the FCC a written response regarding the issue within 30 days. So my fingers are crossed that someone knowledgeable at Cincinnati Spectrum will be calling me soon.


The issue is that Spectrum (and every other CableCo) is no longer required to support CableCARDs, so an FCC complaint is very different from just a few years ago when Spectrum would be doing something prohibited by law.

Why? The answer is "politics" and a pro-business from the prior administration.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Yes, CC are not mandated by the govt any longer but that’s not the issue here.

Spectrum has not decided that certain plans aren’t available with CC.

A sales rep drone was just wrong/misinformed/lazy.

Frankly, a FCC complaint for this seems like overkill.

Just call back and speak to the CC techs. They’ll ultimately have to transfer you to a competent sales agent but they should be able to help you get what you need.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

cwoody222 said:


> Frankly, a FCC complaint for this seems like overkill.
> 
> Just call back and speak to the CC techs. They'll ultimately have to transfer you to a competent sales agent but they should be able to help you get what you need.


Why should I be required to spend hours (yes hours - I already spent one trying to get the agent to get me to the right person)? Even if I managed to get to the CC techs, there's no guarantee that they know how to transfer my account from a legacy TWC plan to a new Spectrum plan. The FCC complaint is my way of hopefully short-circuiting a very inefficient Spectrum call tree. Hopefully it saves my time. If not, then I've lost nothing by filing the complaint and the added bonus is that the FCC receives some data that Spectrum customer service sucks.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> The issue is that Spectrum (and every other CableCo) is no longer required to support CableCARDs, so an FCC complaint is very different from just a few years ago when Spectrum would be doing something prohibited by law.


Yep, I know that. I'm hoping that the FCC complaint prompts Spectrum to gets someone that knows about both TWC legacy plans & Spectrum new plans, and cablecards to call me. If that someone calls me and says, "sorry, we don't support cablecards on our new plans" then I'm screwed. But if that someones says, "yep, we do support cablecards on our new plans and I'm going to help you get that setup" then I've saved a lot of phone tag time.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

CinciDVR said:


> Why should I be required to spend hours (yes hours - I already spent one trying to get the agent to get me to the right person)? Even if I managed to get to the CC techs, there's no guarantee that they know how to transfer my account from a legacy TWC plan to a new Spectrum plan. The FCC complaint is my way of hopefully short-circuiting a very inefficient Spectrum call tree. Hopefully it saves my time. If not, then I've lost nothing by filing the complaint and the added bonus is that the FCC receives some data that Spectrum customer service sucks.


Sometimes, using the right names of federal agencies can get a company to respond, so it IS worth a try. One time, I was notified about a small inheritance. The bank was instructed to pay us 100% of it, but they didn't pay it all. We found out about it a few years later and we were told we had to go to probate court. So, I was looking on their site and I saw it was regulated by the S.E.C. So, I wrote a demand letter and said I was going to file a complaint with them. Bingo! We got our money in about a week!


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

CinciDVR said:


> What I'm hoping the FCC complaint does is to get someone knowledgeable to call me. The people I was speaking to on the phone were clearly national agents. I'm hoping my complaint gets someone from Cincinnati to call me.
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> I received an email from the FCC on Wednesday with a ticket # and saying that it had been served to my provider on Oct 5. It says that my provider must submit to the FCC a written response regarding the issue within 30 days. So my fingers are crossed that someone knowledgeable at Cincinnati Spectrum will be calling me soon.


You will get a pro-forma response of course. The question is whether it will be anything more than a form letter with your name and particulars filled in, or a truck roll to make a show of doing something. Yes I'm cynical but it's based on my experience with the Dayton area Spectrum.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

Very interesting thread as this is exactly what I am now dealing with in Buffalo NY. I am on a legacy TWC plan apparently. I just called to try to upgrade my internet speed and three different reps give me the runaround of having to sign up for Spectrum plans that they claimed would NOT work with CableCards. I just invested in a nice new Tivo Roamio a couple months ago and would hate to ditch it for a junk Spectrum DVR. Honestly, if I don't get a resolution soon from Spectrum I will probably just dump them, dump the Tivo and go with Verizon Fios.

@CinciDVR did you get anywhere with your FCC complaint?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Maybe remind them that most of their own boxes in the field have a cable card inside them. I have yet to see any actual confirmation that Spectrum no longer works with cable card, only the same BS from clueless employees that we’ve heard since cable card’s inception. Nothing has changed except the force of law is no longer behind it.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Very interesting thread as this is exactly what I am now dealing with in Buffalo NY. I am on a legacy TWC plan apparently. I just called to try to upgrade my internet speed and three different reps give me the runaround of having to sign up for Spectrum plans that they claimed would NOT work with CableCards. I just invested in a nice new Tivo Roamio a couple months ago and would hate to ditch it for a junk Spectrum DVR. Honestly, if I don't get a resolution soon from Spectrum I will probably just dump them, dump the Tivo and go with Verizon Fios.
> 
> @CinciDVR did you get anywhere with your FCC complaint?


I'm on a Spectrum plan in Erie, PA, migrated from a legacy TWC plan a few years back. I'd say keep trying and keep calling. Good luck!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Honestly, if I don't get a resolution soon from Spectrum I will probably just dump them, dump the Tivo and go with Verizon Fios.


Fios offers cableCARDs for $5/mo. and TiVo works fine with Fios.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

pl1 said:


> Fios offers cableCARDs for $5/mo. and TiVo works fine with Fios.


Wow. I had no idea. I hadn't looked into switching providers in years and the last time I looked, cable and OTA were the only options. I'm sure Verizon is just as sleazy to deal with as Spectrum, but at this point I am so frustrated with Spectrum that it might be time to move on and experience brand new frustrations .

I did just trying calling the Spectrum Cablecard support # 866-532-2598. The automated greeting identified it as Cablecard support, but then it seemed to dump me into the standard automated support tree asking what I was calling about. So frustrating. Based on what I am reading here there is NO TECHNICAL REASON why I couldn't switch from an old TWC to a new Spectrum plan and keep the Cablecard. And I'm sure there is someone at Spectrum who would know how to make this happen for me, but I just have no way of getting to talk to this possibly imaginary person.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Wow. I had no idea. I hadn't looked into switching providers in years and the last time I looked, cable and OTA were the only options. I'm sure Verizon is just as sleazy to deal with as Spectrum, but at this point I am so frustrated with Spectrum that it might be time to move on and experience brand new frustrations .


In my experience, anytime you are dealing with a cableCARD, you are dealing with the pain of having it successfully paired. Within the last year, I signed up for Fios and when I ordered, there was no problem having a cableCARD installed. But, the installer did not pair it properly. Calling in to Fios cableCARD support was painful, in fact one time I was disconnected, but the person helping me called back right away. I told him, "I thought you gave up", and he said, "we don't give up." But I'm not going to sugarcoat it, it's painful on Fios, and for me, Comcast too. I think I was able to pair a cableCARD successfully with Comcast's automated tool one time, but every other time it took a long time on the phone with a cableCARD CSR. So, once I get a cableCARD successfully paired, I make a backup image on a new drive right away so I can hopefully avoid the experience as much as possible.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

pl1 said:


> In my experience, anytime you are dealing with a cableCARD, you are dealing with the pain of having it successfully paired. Within the last year, I signed up for Fios and when I ordered, there was no problem having a cableCARD installed. But, the installer did not pair it properly. Calling in to Fios cableCARD support was painful, in fact one time I was disconnected, but the person helping me called back right away. I told him, "I thought you gave up", and he said, "we don't give up." But I'm not going to sugarcoat it, it's painful on Fios, and for me, Comcast too. I think I was able to pair a cableCARD successfully with Comcast's automated tool one time, but every other time it took a long time on the phone with a cableCARD CSR. So, once I get a cableCARD successfully paired, I make a backup image on a new drive right away so I can hopefully avoid the experience as much as possible.


Yeah, I would expect nothing less than a painful initial pairing process, but once it's paired I would think you'd have no further issues?

Also, does Fios use switched digital video and require a tuning adapter?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Strangely, despite Spectrum’s (Dayton OH region) complete ineptness and cluelessness regarding Tuning Adapters, and disgusting behavior regarding TV packages and pricing, I have to admit they performed flawlessly when it came to pairing my CableCARD’s. I initially had two “single” cards and swapped them for a “dual” card. No problem getting any of them paired. I guess even a stopped clock is correct twice a day.  (It’s easy for me to joke about it now that it’s been two years since I cut cable TV.)


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Also, does Fios use switched digital video and require a tuning adapter?


Nope! Straight QAM on all channels, including a few on 4K. I've never had to deal with a tuning adapter, thank goodness.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

ShaneF said:


> Wow. I had no idea. I hadn't looked into switching providers in years and the last time I looked, cable and OTA were the only options. I'm sure Verizon is just as sleazy to deal with as Spectrum, but at this point I am so frustrated with Spectrum that it might be time to move on and experience brand new frustrations .


Based on what I've read here over the years, I'd say Verizon Fios TV is the most CableCARD/TiVo-friendly TV service in the nation. I'd probably rank Comcast as number 2.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Based on what I've read here over the years, I'd say Verizon Fios TV is the most CableCARD/TiVo-friendly TV service in the nation. I'd probably rank Comcast as number 2.


YouTube TV has an absolutely perfect record of zero problems with CableCARD's or TA's.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

Follow up: yet another awful experience with Spectrum last night. Before ditching Spectrum and going with Verizon Fios, I decided to give Spectrum one last chance. I called the cablecard support #, and although I think it just dumped me into the standard support queue, I spoke with a helpful woman who agreed with me that there is no reason I cannot switch from a legacy TWC package to a Spectrum package and keep the cablecard. Her exact words were that she helps people *on Spectrum packages* get Cablecards working "all the time". She signed me up to move to a Spectrum TV Select package with HBO and standard 200 Mbps internet. After a brief time putting me on hold to talk to her supervisor, she figured out how to also add the cablecard on to this new package. I was going to keep all my channels, increase internet speed by a factor of 10, and reduce my monthly bill by $20. She entered the order, I got the confirmation email, I thought I was all set.

My existing cable modem would not support these speeds, which I expected, so she told me I could pick up the new cable modem at a Spectrum store. The first one I went to did not have them in stock, and the extremely unhelpful store employee said there was no way he could check stock at the other local store 15 miles away. Drove to the other store with 15 minutes to spare before they closed, grabbed one, headed home.

Hooked up the new cable modem, called support back, and they quickly activated the new modem, I had internet, thought I was all set.

After I hung up I checked internet speed and I was still at 20 Mbps. Sigh. Called them back, got put through to internet support, and after a few minutes the guy says "oh, here's the problem... your new order did not get pushed through yet. It is not letting me push this order through, the line item for the Cable card is preventing it". At this point I was borderline ready to commit a crime. He put me on hold for 10 minutes, came back and said his supervisor said it is not possible to complete this order, Spectrum packages do not support Cablecards.

Took 5 minutes to calm down (a little) and called customer service back. I got what might have been the most clueless rep on their payroll, who basically started babbling incoherently "I've never seen this before, I don't know what this code means, check it again in the morning it will probably go through". It is now the morning and I still only have 20 Mbps internet.

Really not sure what to do at this point. I feel like there is a decent chance if I just keep calling back hoping to get a knowledgeable rep, they can make this happen. But at this point, I've sunk like 5 hours of my life trying to get this done.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

ShaneF said:


> Follow up: yet another awful experience with Spectrum last night. Before ditching Spectrum and going with Verizon Fios, I decided to give Spectrum one last chance. I called the cablecard support #, and although I think it just dumped me into the standard support queue, I spoke with a helpful woman who agreed with me that there is no reason I cannot switch from a legacy TWC package to a Spectrum package and keep the cablecard. Her exact words were that she helps people *on Spectrum packages* get Cablecards working "all the time". She signed me up to move to a Spectrum TV Select package with HBO and standard 200 Mbps internet. After a brief time putting me on hold to talk to her supervisor, she figured out how to also add the cablecard on to this new package. I was going to keep all my channels, increase internet speed by a factor of 10, and reduce my monthly bill by $20. She entered the order, I got the confirmation email, I thought I was all set.
> 
> My existing cable modem would not support these speeds, which I expected, so she told me I could pick up the new cable modem at a Spectrum store. The first one I went to did not have them in stock, and the extremely unhelpful store employee said there was no way he could check stock at the other local store 15 miles away. Drove to the other store with 15 minutes to spare before they closed, grabbed one, headed home.
> 
> ...


I think at this point, I'd cut my losses and switch over to Fios. It's definitely not worth the hassle at this point and with no TAs on Fios, it should be far simpler than Spectrum anyways.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

samsauce29 said:


> I think at this point, I'd cut my losses and switch over to Fios. It's definitely not worth the hassle at this point and with no TAs on Fios, it should be far simpler than Spectrum anyways.


I would be climbing the walls. Don't torture yourself any longer. Get FIOS and be done with it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ShaneF said:


> Follow up: yet another awful experience with Spectrum last night. Before ditching Spectrum and going with Verizon Fios, I decided to give Spectrum one last chance. I called the cablecard support #, and although I think it just dumped me into the standard support queue, I spoke with a helpful woman who agreed with me that there is no reason I cannot switch from a legacy TWC package to a Spectrum package and keep the cablecard. Her exact words were that she helps people *on Spectrum packages* get Cablecards working "all the time". She signed me up to move to a Spectrum TV Select package with HBO and standard 200 Mbps internet. After a brief time putting me on hold to talk to her supervisor, she figured out how to also add the cablecard on to this new package. I was going to keep all my channels, increase internet speed by a factor of 10, and reduce my monthly bill by $20. She entered the order, I got the confirmation email, I thought I was all set.
> 
> My existing cable modem would not support these speeds, which I expected, so she told me I could pick up the new cable modem at a Spectrum store. The first one I went to did not have them in stock, and the extremely unhelpful store employee said there was no way he could check stock at the other local store 15 miles away. Drove to the other store with 15 minutes to spare before they closed, grabbed one, headed home.
> 
> ...


If you're in Buffalo and have the option to switch to Fios, stop what you're doing and call Fios like yesterday.

Fios works SOOOOOO much better with TiVo than Spectrum. It's night and day.

I've switched three TiVo homes (including mine) from Spectrum to Fios in Buffalo and each time it's been flawless.

Consider yourself extremely lucky to have the option of Fios and switch immediately! You won't regret leaving Spectrum at all, guaranteed.

Note: Make sure your neighborhood is eligible for both Fios tv (cable card) and internet and not just internet and YouTubeTV. You can check your address on their website to see what's available.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

cwoody222 said:


> If you're in Buffalo and have the option to switch to Fios, stop what you're doing and call Fios like yesterday.
> 
> Fios works SOOOOOO much better with TiVo than Spectrum. It's night and day.
> 
> ...


Yeah, East Amherst. Ok, you've convinced me. Thanks cwoody222!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

ShaneF said:


> Yeah, East Amherst. Ok, you've convinced me. Thanks cwoody222!


A few pointers:

To support Fios highest speeds (depending on what you want) you may need Fios to upgrade the coax coming to your home. And if your home has never had Fios they'll have to install their ONT in your basement.

Their cable card setup is a simple mailer sent to you and you enter two codes into a self service web page.

The Fios ONT creates a Moca network in your home so if you want a TiVo mini to support other tvs in your home all you need to do is to connect them via coax. Your Roamio can connect the same way and it's very stable and reliable. No Ethernet or Wi-Fi (or Moca adapter) will be needed.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dlfl said:


> YouTube TV has an absolutely perfect record of zero problems with CableCARD's or TA's.


Yes. My Bosch dishwasher also has an absolutely perfect record of zero problems with CableCARDs or TAs. But that's kind of beside the point because, like YouTube TV, it has nothing to do with either of those technologies.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Yes. My Bosch dishwasher also has an absolutely perfect record of zero problems with CableCARDs or TAs. But that's kind of beside the point because, like YouTube TV, it has nothing to do with either of those technologies.


But unlike your (horrendously expensive) Bosch dishwasher, YTTV is a way to get cable TV channels and an unlimited DVR at a price very competitive with cable TV and with no CableCARD or TA hassles.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> @CinciDVR did you get anywhere with your FCC complaint?


Yes. After making the FCC complaint, I was contacted within two days by a Spectrum rep who assured me that new Spectrum plans still support cable cards in Cincinnati. With her email in hand, I went to the closest Spectrum store. The agent at the desk that I talked with first said that I wouldn't be able to use a cable card on a new plan. I showed him the email and he went to the back to talk with his supervisor. The supervisor came out and said that yes indeed I could move from my legacy TWC plan to a new Spectrum plan and keep my cable card.

The supervisor showed the agent how to enter the order into the system, and was literally getting ready to walk out the door when the agent said that he was getting an error code when he tried to submit the order. The supervisor came back and tried a couple things on the agent's terminal which didn't work, and then saved the order and moved to another terminal where he logged into his own account at which point he could submit the order. So it appears that there are user security settings that prevent regular Spectrum agents from submitting orders that include cable cards.

Edit: I also moved from 20Mbps to 200Mbps download, and got a new modem. After I self-activated the new modem, I was still getting only 20Mbps download so I called Spectrum. The agent said things looked like they were setup correctly, but sent a signal to the modem. Shortly after that I started getting 200Mbps download. So I don't know if what the agent did made the difference, or if it was just a matter of time (about 30 minutes after activating the new modem) that did it.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

CinciDVR said:


> Yes. After making the FCC complaint, I was contacted within two days by a Spectrum rep who assured me that new Spectrum plans still support cable cards in Cincinnati. With her email in hand, I went to the closest Spectrum store. The agent at the desk that I talked with first said that I wouldn't be able to use a cable card on a new plan. I showed him the email and he went to the back to talk with his supervisor. The supervisor came out and said that yes indeed I could move from my legacy TWC plan to a new Spectrum plan and keep my cable card.
> 
> The supervisor showed the agent how to enter the order into the system, and was literally getting ready to walk out the door when the agent said that he was getting an error code when he tried to submit the order. The supervisor came back and tried a couple things on the agent's terminal which didn't work, and then saved the order and moved to another terminal where he logged into his own account at which point he could submit the order. So it appears that there are user security settings that prevent regular Spectrum agents from submitting orders that include cable cards.
> 
> Edit: I also moved from 20Mbps to 200Mbps download, and got a new modem. After I self-activated the new modem, I was still getting only 20Mbps download so I called Spectrum. The agent said things looked like they were setup correctly, but sent a signal to the modem. Shortly after that I started getting 200Mbps download. So I don't know if what the agent did made the difference, or if it was just a matter of time (about 30 minutes after activating the new modem) that did it.


Typical Spectrum idiocy.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

Out of sheer obstinance, I decided to call the Spectrum Cablecard support # one more time yesterday. I am still planning on switching to Fios, but am in no real hurry, and at this point it's a silly badge of honor type thing that I NEED to see this all work to justify all of the time I've already spent on it. The whole letting go of the sunk costs thing is not working on this stubborn guy . Also, I figured any info I could gather could help the next poor soul on this forum who has no option but to stick with Spectrum. I am a giver .

Cablecard support guy Joe, who was incredibly gruff and totally unsympathetic to my tale of woe speaking to 6 or 7 previous reps and getting nowhere, DID seem to know his stuff and assured me that I can do new Spectrum TV plan + 200Mbps + cablecard. He had me verify the CC ID and Host ID and got the Tivo working with the new plan. I immediately got an email verifying that the order had been pushed through and I had been (finally) switched to the new plan. He sent a signal to the cable modem, and when it rebooted I was STILL only getting 20Mbps. He was stumped and scheduled a truck roll for Saturday afternoon. It's really unbelievable how inept this company is.

Before I let him go, I asked if he could put a note on my account, a line item on my order, SOMETHING that would clue the next rep I'll inevitably need to speak with, on to how to deal with this set up and not just blindly say CCs are not supported. He said not he couldn't do that, and said all you can do is just keep calling back until you are lucky enough to get a rep who has experience and understands how to deal with the CC on the package. He even paraphrased Forrest Gump and said "calling for support is like a box of chocolates, you never know what you're gonna get".

So I'll see what happens Saturday when the tech shows up to try to get me 200 Mbps internet. I seriously doubt it's a cable strength issue as the line to my house was just redone 6 months ago when the old line was accidently dug up and ruined.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ShaneF said:


> &#8230;&#8230;.. The whole letting go of the sunk costs thing is not working on this stubborn guy . &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..


LOL, sounds like someone I know (me).


ShaneF said:


> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. It's really unbelievable how inept this company is.
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


And there we have the definitive one-line answer to this thread's topic!
Of course their ineptitude peaks for things they really don't care about (TiVo, CableCARD, Tuning Adapters).


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

dlfl said:


> But unlike your (horrendously expensive) Bosch dishwasher, YTTV is a way to get cable TV channels and an unlimited DVR at a price very competitive with cable TV and with no CableCARD or TA hassles.


Eh, I get your point: using a streaming cable TV service with built-in cloud DVR is potentially less of a hassle and/or less error-prone than using a CableCARD device with a TA on Charter. Fair enough.

But the OP clearly likes his TiVo and wants to continue using it. Given that Verizon Fios TV is an option for him, and given how TiVo-friendly that service is, that's the optimal solution for him. Not a non-TiVo/non-CableCARD solution like YTTV.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Eh, I get your point: using a streaming cable TV service with built-in cloud DVR is potentially less of a hassle and/or less error-prone than using a CableCARD device with a TA on Charter. Fair enough.
> 
> But the OP clearly likes his TiVo and wants to continue using it. Given that Verizon Fios TV is an option for him, and given how TiVo-friendly that service is, that's the optimal solution for him. Not a non-TiVo/non-CableCARD solution like YTTV.


I agree. If I had had this Fios option available I probably would have taken it when I couldn't stand Spectrum any longer. The TiVo DVR functionality is definitely superior to YTTV's weird UI. I'm surprised that Verizon supports CableCARD so well, actually.

I still have my Roamio base model set up to record OTA. If that Fios service ever should become available here (which will never happen) I would switch to it.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

tivoknucklehead said:


> I have Spectrum Silver in Central Florida and my Edge works just fine with a cablecard and tuning adapter


I can't find the thread about this but the tuning adapter lasted only three months this time. I don't recall when the tuning adapter started causing problems with my Roamio. I wasn't going to use one with the Edge if I found it wasn't needed. However, the cable guy hooked up the tuning adapter in such a way that I could not disconnect it myself. This meant I had to use the Edge for everything until I moved the Roamio to where it had a cable connection, which I still haven't done because eventually, most everything worked.

Last night for reasons I didn't know, two shows that were being recorded at the same time quit after a few minutes. I discovered this after several hours had passed. I restarted recording shows on the Edge, one of which was still the same show that started two hours earlier, and the other was supposed to have recorded but never even started. Both shows quit recording after a few minutes. I noticed the light on the tuning adapter was blinking, which the cable guy had said to his tech support person meant it wasn't working yet. I tried disconnecting the wires from the tuning adapter but that didn't work, but I would have had to disconnect the wire going into the Edge as well, which also wouldn't work. I unplugged the tuning adapter after several more tries recording programs, and all of a sudden the edge was recording just fine. It's hard to believe that this works if the cable goes into a machine that is off and another wire goes from that machine into the Edge, but it does.

I was told the last time I didn't need the tuning adapter. I guess if I have only the basic channels, that works.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

My tuning adapter "fails" every few months (including today) and requires a power off; wait a few; plug back in and after a while I get message that TA is now connected and will work fine for a while - what a pain


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ManeJon said:


> My tuning adapter "fails" every few months (including today) and requires a power off; wait a few; plug back in and after a while I get message that TA is now connected and will work fine for a while - what a pain


They fail every few days for some people. Many have put them on timer switches to power cycle them in the wee hours.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

To the OP, what's the deal with spectrum??? They suck. I posted not long ago about having cable card issues. I'm glad you got yours working. I called the CC hotline 3 times, everytime tried getting them activated. I just gave up.

The streaming app is ok. The one dvr box i settled with sucks. I'm cutting the cord in the new year and am going to look for a new ISP. 

I miss Time Warner Cable


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I do have to say that spectrum screwed something up in my favor. I have TV select bundled with internet. i thought nfl network was not part of my package. I tuned to the nfl network on my cable box and got the standard "upgrade to watch." Today i was flipping through the guide ony app in the room and accidentally tuned to the channel....what do you know i get it.

But my point goes to what the poster said about the ineptness.....while this is in my favor, how many errors are they screwing lots of other people over


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

brewcrewfan said:


> I do have to say that spectrum screwed something up in my favor. I have TV select bundled with internet. i thought nfl network was not part of my package. I tuned to the nfl network on my cable box and got the standard "upgrade to watch." Today i was flipping through the guide ony app in the room and accidentally tuned to the channel....what do you know i get it.
> 
> But my point goes to what the poster said about the ineptness.....while this is in my favor, how many errors are they screwing lots of other people over


Interesting. I wonder if they opened that up for today since the game was originally intended for network TV?

Just FYI... I've been on the "sports pack" for $5 a month this season. Includes NFL Network, Red Zone, and some other channels that I don't really watch.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I wonder. I'll report back to see if it's blocked


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you get MLB network in that $5 sports pack?


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

brewcrewfan said:


> Do you get MLB network in that $5 sports pack?


Just checked. Negative to MLB network.


----------



## ShaneF (Sep 18, 2008)

Final update on my situation in case anyone was interested. Even though I had a tech scheduled for Saturday, I had Friday afternoon off and decided to call support again. It had been over 24 hours since I last spoke with Spectrum and I was jonesing for more . I just knew it had to be a problem on their end with my internet speed provisioning... a truck roll was going to solve nothing. The tech support person was friendly and willing to help solve the problem. His first attempt rebooted the cable modem and when it came back I had been reduced from 20 Mbps to 0.5 Mbps. Haha, I wouldn't have thought this was even possible. After a few minutes of head scratching he did something else and voila, I had 200 Mbps. I asked him to cancel the tech for Saturday which he did.

So the moral of the story: do NOT take no for an answer when you want to switch Spectrum plans and keep the cablecard. Keep calling back until you talk to someone competent. Of course, who knows how long they actually will support the cablecards, but as of December 2021 they are.

Now, to figure out why the Hulu and YouTube apps built into the TiVo still occasionally buffer horribly.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

ShaneF said:


> Now, to figure out why the Hulu and YouTube apps built into the TiVo still occasionally buffer horribly.


My experience with the apps on any of my TIVO units has been to cross fingers, hope and pray. Then go buy an Amazon Fire stick. You will be happy to relieve the stress of whether the apps will work at all.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

rcandsc said:


> My experience with the apps on any of my TIVO units has been to cross fingers, hope and pray. Then go buy an Amazon Fire stick. You will be happy to relieve the stress of whether the apps will work at all.


I second this. This problem is unsolvable.

Save many hours of your time and spend $30-50 for a competent streamer from your streamer of choice!


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Another spectrum rant. I decided to go with cloud dvr. I went to my local spectrum store to turn in my dvr box. They can't accept it. I have to go to UPS. Wtf?? Never when it was Time Warner was it like this. Gosh do i miss TWC.

When my promo ends I'm going back to Tivo with antenna and will be researching a new ISP. Does anyone have century link or earthlink for internet? I heard t-mobile and verizon are expanding home internet services. 

I just can't pull the trigger with AT&T. I've heard too many horror stories which is what spectrum is becoming.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

brewcrewfan said:


> Another spectrum rant. I decided to go with cloud dvr. I went to my local spectrum store to turn in my dvr box. They can't accept it. I have to go to UPS. Wtf?? Never when it was Time Warner was it like this. Gosh do i miss TWC.


Wow, it takes a real amount of suck to make someone say they actually miss TWC.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

brewcrewfan said:


> Another spectrum rant. I decided to go with cloud dvr. I went to my local spectrum store to turn in my dvr box. They can't accept it. I have to go to UPS. Wtf?? Never when it was Time Warner was it like this. Gosh do i miss TWC.
> 
> When my promo ends I'm going back to Tivo with antenna and will be researching a new ISP. Does anyone have century link or earthlink for internet? I heard t-mobile and verizon are expanding home internet services.
> 
> I just can't pull the trigger with AT&T. I've heard too many horror stories which is what spectrum is becoming.





cwoody222 said:


> Wow, it takes a real amount of suck to make someone say they actually miss TWC.


LOL. Yep, being worse than TWC is pretty bad! Actually the UPS equipment turn in process is the one good thing that Spectrum implemented. I waited an hour in a Spectrum store before being told I could turn in my equipment at UPS, which took all of five minutes. UPS will give you a receipt with serial numbers and be sure to keep it. Spectrum is notorious for trying to charge you for stuff you've turned in.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

The UPS woman told me the same thing to keep that return sheet in case they try and say i didn't return it.

Good news (at least for me) Tmobile 5G home internet is now available in my area, $50.00 no data caps. Gonna look into that. I'm hoping i don't need tmobile cell phones for that price.


----------



## samsauce29 (Nov 30, 2007)

brewcrewfan said:


> The UPS woman told me the same thing to keep that return sheet in case they try and say i didn't return it.
> 
> Good news (at least for me) Tmobile 5G home internet is now available in my area, $50.00 no data caps. Gonna look into that. I'm hoping i don't need tmobile cell phones for that price.


I looked at this last week. I think you need AutoPay for the $50 rate but don't need cell phones on the plan.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I did a live chat with a sales agent. She said it's $50.00 that includes all taxes and fees. It has to be on autopay otherwise it's $55.00. No data caps (i forgot to ask if that meant no charge or if they throttle you). 

Modem router combo with 2 ethernet ports. 

I also asked if you need tmobile cells for that price. She said no. She did say you could pay less than $50 if you add cell phones. 

Something to think about. It's our consumer actions that we take that could force companie like spectrum to get their act together and support our cable cards


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

T-mo also gives you $10 discount on YouTube TV.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Is that a permanent $10 a month off youtube tv or just the first month?

Is it true that with tmobile cell phones you get free MLBTV?


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

brewcrewfan said:


> I did a live chat with a sales agent. She said it's $50.00 that includes all taxes and fees. It has to be on autopay otherwise it's $55.00. No data caps (i forgot to ask if that meant no charge or if they throttle you).
> 
> Modem router combo with 2 ethernet ports.
> 
> ...


Here's a recent review of the T-Mobile internet that you might find interesting:
T-Mobile's 5G Home Internet: I tried it, and it tried me

Nothing, including competition, is going to make Cable TV cos want to support CableCARD. But competition definitely will make them improve the cost/performance of their internet services.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

dlfl said:


> Here's a recent review of the T-Mobile internet that you might find interesting:
> T-Mobile's 5G Home Internet: I tried it, and it tried me
> 
> Nothing, including competition, is going to make Cable TV cos want to support CableCARD. But competition definitely will make them improve the cost/performance of their internet services.


As an early adopter of T-mobile home internet, my experience was similar UNTIL I put a USB fan under my router. After that, the service was consistent and reliable. The only issue I still have to deal with is location services. My streaming apps think my location is hundreds of miles away from my actual location. But I've been able to work around it in most cases.

For $50, it's acceptable to me and way cheaper than the other alternatives in my area. The competition hasn't phased Spectrum in my area. It's still outrageously expensive. My T-mo internet and YTTV combined is $105/month, not much more than Spectrum charges for internet alone. I'm very glad to be rid of Spectrum and cable cards.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.
> For $50, it's acceptable to me and way cheaper than the other alternatives in my area. The competition hasn't phased Spectrum in my area. It's still outrageously expensive. My T-mo internet and YTTV combined is $105/month, not much more than Spectrum charges for internet alone. I'm very glad to be rid of Spectrum and cable cards.


I suspect just not enough people have gone to T-Mobile in your area to scare Spectrum. In my area a FTTH provider, Metronet, has built out and I have replaced my $75/mo Spectrum 100/10 with $60.66/mo (bottom line with all taxes and fees) Metronet 200/200. Metronet seems to be getting pretty good penetration in my neighborhood at least. When I went to turn in my Spectrum modem last March the agent at the store offered me 3 years of 400 Mbps service for $40/mo. This offer has never been seen in writing or in any other form, before or since. If they had offered it **before** I had installed the Metronet service I might have been tempted. I get weekly mailings from Spectrum and nothing close to that offer is ever in them.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

dlfl said:


> I suspect just not enough people have gone to T-Mobile in your area to scare Spectrum. In my area a FTTH provider, Metronet, has built out and I have replaced my $75/mo Spectrum 100/10 with $60.66/mo (bottom line with all taxes and fees) Metronet 200/200. Metronet seems to be getting pretty good penetration in my neighborhood at least. When I went to turn in my Spectrum modem last March the agent at the store offered me 3 years of 400 Mbps service for $40/mo. This offer has never been seen in writing or in any other form, before or since. If they had offered it **before** I had installed the Metronet service I might have been tempted. I get weekly mailings from Spectrum and nothing close to that offer is ever in them.


Although, I have to admit, 3 years is a great deal, what I hate about those "deals" is that the normal rate will probably be closer to $100/mo. They just want to suck you in and hope that you do nothing when the price increases.

Where I live, Comcast offers their 200M/5M for $30/mo to suck you in. When I say suck you in, I mean it. Because after one year, it is $86/mo!

Xfinity by Comcast Home Internet Review


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

dlfl said:


> I suspect just not enough people have gone to T-Mobile in your area to scare Spectrum. In my area a FTTH provider, Metronet, has built out and I have replaced my $75/mo Spectrum 100/10 with $60.66/mo (bottom line with all taxes and fees) Metronet 200/200. Metronet seems to be getting pretty good penetration in my neighborhood at least. When I went to turn in my Spectrum modem last March the agent at the store offered me 3 years of 400 Mbps service for $40/mo. This offer has never been seen in writing or in any other form, before or since. If they had offered it **before** I had installed the Metronet service I might have been tempted. I get weekly mailings from Spectrum and nothing close to that offer is ever in them.


Would love fiber here...AT&T ran it out on the main road only 1/4 mile from me 3 years ago but as of yet hasn't deigned to bring it down into my neighborhood.

Testing T-Mobile now...it's ok...T-Mobile's recommended speed test shows ~100MBps down...WiFi weak enough that I plan to add a mesh system.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ncbill said:


> Would love fiber here...AT&T ran it out on the main road only 1/4 mile from me 3 years ago but as of yet hasn't deigned to bring it down into my neighborhood.
> 
> Testing T-Mobile now...it's ok...T-Mobile's recommended speed test shows ~100MBps down...WiFi weak enough that I plan to add a mesh system.


Speaking of AT&T, I'm being barraged by calls from them trying to sell me something, I don't bother to even find out what. Every call comes from a different number, which prevents me from using Ooma's call blocking. Sad how what is supposedly one of our major reputable telecom corporations resorts to such sleazy tactics.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

And Spectrum.....i know I'm a broken record....but just looked at my January bill. Looks much higher than i was told. I'm still being charged for a receiver (8.99) that i returned last week. And my cloud DVR is $19.99. I was told in one chat it's $5. Another $9.99. So done with company.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

pl1 said:


> Although, I have to admit, 3 years is a great deal, what I hate about those "deals" is that the normal rate will probably be closer to $100/mo. They just want to suck you in and hope that you do nothing when the price increases.
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


This is just the standard "promotional offer" tactic which, unfortunately is used by all cable TV and internet providers, including my current favorite (Metronet). Of course Spectrum is one of the worst offenders. I don't like it but others do. I expect bargaining in a middle eastern bazar but prefer transparency in pricing most things I buy,


----------



## bhoch99 (Jan 21, 2003)

I have Spectrum for cable tv only as a legacy TWC customer in New England with a very old cable package. When I tried to add internet service, the rep said I would have to abandon my current cable package in order to add internet. Is that true? I was on the phone with Spectrum for ~20 minutes before they hung up on me & they did not call me back (despite having my # on file and asking for it again during the call in case we got disconnected...)


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

bhoch99 said:


> I have Spectrum for cable tv only as a legacy TWC customer in New England with a very old cable package. When I tried to add internet service, the rep said I would have to abandon my current cable package in order to add internet. Is that true? I was on the phone with Spectrum for ~20 minutes before they hung up on me & they did not call me back (despite having my # on file and asking for it again during the call in case we got disconnected...)


True statement from Spectrum. This is one way they try to get you off the old package.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Last post about Spectrum as I am back to internet only. I cut the cord for the last time as they no longer support cable cards. One thing to be aware is they will not prorate your bill like Time Warner Cable would do. My service is turned off but I owe the full amount for January. Effective February 1 I will be billed just for internet. I asked the guy if i could cancel Effective January 31, he said he cannot put a future date in.

Also has anyone heard about the Dish/DirectTV merger.....which basically would be AT&T merging with Dish. Less choices....just great


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

brewcrewfan said:


> Last post about Spectrum as I am back to internet only. I cut the cord for the last time as they no longer support cable cards. One thing to be aware is they will not prorate your bill like Time Warner Cable would do. My service is turned off but I owe the full amount for January. Effective February 1 I will be billed just for internet. I asked the guy if i could cancel Effective January 31, he said he cannot put a future date in.
> 
> Also has anyone heard about the Dish/DirectTV merger.....which basically would be AT&T merging with Dish. Less choices....just great


They're probably looking to merge the satellite interests (which is on the decline and new satellites are expensive). I don't expect Direct stream and Sling TV to merge nor the cell phone businesses of ATT and Dish (Boost mobile). I predict Direct TV will acquire Dish's satellite interests and Dish will invest in the 5g network they are building. That's about all the gov't will allow. 
The choice train left the station long ago...


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

brewcrewfan said:


> Last post about Spectrum as I am back to internet only. I cut the cord for the last time as they no longer support cable cards.


This is not true. Spectrum still fully supports CableCards for new and existing residential customers.

There has been no change whatsoever.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> This is not true. Spectrum still fully supports CableCards for new and existing residential customers.
> 
> There has been no change whatsoever.


I guess it depends on what “fully support” means. Apparently their support was not “full” enough for @brewcrewfan .


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

It was horrible. No one could get them activated, even on the National Cable Card hotline.

And other posts on this message board have said they saw press releases that new customers cannot obtain them.


----------



## dougtv (May 20, 2015)

brewcrewfan said:


> It was horrible. No one could get them activated, even on the National Cable Card hotline.
> 
> And other posts on this message board have said they saw press releases that new customers cannot obtain them.


Enterprise / Resellers are not permitted for businesses. i.e. bars/restaurants that use tivo boxes / legacy custom cable box equipment. I have yet to find any evidence that new residential customers are not able to pair CableCards, especially if they are still giving/sending tuning adapters and cablecards from select stores.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

brewcrewfan said:


> It was horrible. No one could get them activated, even on the National Cable Card hotline.
> 
> And other posts on this message board have said they saw press releases that new customers cannot obtain them.


A press release should be easy to find. Do you have a link?

I'm not denying that it's nearly impossible to activate a cable card on Spectrum. But it's always been that way. There's never been a national cable card hotline for the legacy Charter side. But I seriously doubt cable card support has changed since they still have millions of their own boxes deployed with cable cards inside them.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

I googled it and could not find it. I could have sworn i read it somewhere on these forums, I can't be sure. I made three separate calls to the National Cable Card hotline and the reps could not pair them properly with my Tivos. A tech could no do it either. 

I remember how you could see the CC on the inside of the Scientific Atlantic Boxes. But those are probably supported differently than Tivo and other 3rd party users that have their own CC. So I am not sure. All I know is I broke as I didn't have time to continue calling. I broke and tried their DVR Box, it sucked. And using Roku, the app is slow and not good. So I figured, screw it, I'm done. Back to using my Antenna.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

brewcrewfan said:


> I googled it and could not find it. I could have sworn i read it somewhere on these forums, I can't be sure. I made three separate calls to the National Cable Card hotline and the reps could not pair them properly with my Tivos. A tech could no do it either.


In my decades with Charter (Spectrum), I had exactly the same issues as you dozens of times. One particular time it took weeks before I found anybody who could pair my card, including several techs who came to my house. But if they no longer supported cable card as you claim, they would not have even attempted pairing. All your experience does is add to the mountain of evidence that Spectrum is simply incredibly inept, which we already knew. There is no real evidence that Spectrum has stopped supporting cable cards. They're just as terrible at it as they have always been.

I'm glad to finally be rid of them as I'm sure you are as well. I say enjoy your new found freedom and find a good streaming service. Then sell your Tivos to fund a nice vacation.


----------



## brewcrewfan (Jun 27, 2010)

mdavej said:


> In my decades with Charter (Spectrum), I had exactly the same issues as you dozens of times. One particular time it took weeks before I found anybody who could pair my card, including several techs who came to my house. But if they no longer supported cable card as you claim, they would not have even attempted pairing. All your experience does is add to the mountain of evidence that Spectrum is simply incredibly inept, which we already knew. There is no real evidence that Spectrum has stopped supporting cable cards. They're just as terrible at it as they have always been.
> 
> I'm glad to finally be rid of them as I'm sure you are as well. I say enjoy your new found freedom and find a good streaming service. Then sell your Tivos to fund a nice vacation.


LOL. I do like using my Tivos for Over the Air. I have two young kids, so the only live TV i watch is sports. Everything else gets recorded. 

I like the way you think though, to sell the Tivos to fund a vacation. I should sell a bunch of other crap in my basement on Ebay!


----------

